# Chris Weidman and Luke Rockhold take shots at Vitor Belfort's post-TRT photos



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/8/8...eidman-and-luke-rockhold-take-shots-at-vitor?



> Chris Weidman took to social media, with the UFC middleweight champion taking some pot shots against Vitor Belfort by posting a before & after photo of him following the TRT ban. He referenced quotes from Belfort's MMA Hour appearance with this following line:
> 
> "Hang on for a second is this what happens when you replace TRT with TNT?"
> 
> ...



Have to admit, Vitor looks rather less chunky.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair it could be outside of fight camp Vs inside of fight camp.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair it could be outside of fight camp Vs inside of fight camp.


I considered that. But its not like we've seen pictures of Vitor outside of camp looking like that before. His body isnt really such a suprise. But his neck and head look strange by comparison.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Weidman should not speak on this at all


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ahhh we'll see come his next fight. I dont reckon they should give him Weidman yet though.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> Weidman should not speak on this at all


Its ok. I gave him permission.




EDIT

Ive just realized hes tamed his mullet somewhat, giving his head a different profile. I'm willing to accept that plays a large part.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Its ok. I gave him permission.


see, I didn't get that Memo....again!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Did Vitor shave a line in his eyebrow? Do people still do that?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

If Vitor isn't shredded like he has been he is going to get mauled be Weidman. The Weigh-in's could swing the PPV in +/- of at at least 100,000 viewers IMO...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> If Vitor isn't shredded like he has been he is going to get mauled be Weidman. The Weigh-in's could swing the PPV in +/- of at at least 100,000 viewers IMO...


I don't think it matter if he's on TRT or not, he's going to get crushed regardless, Vitor's weakness has always been wrestlers Couture, Jones, Tito, Hendo, and Chuck all beat him. The only real true strikers he's lost to are Overeem and Anderson, that I can think of off the top of my head. Weidman will follow the mold and I expect this fight to look just like Jones/Belfort without the armbar, Weidman will take him down and maul him until he eventually grabs ahold of something and taps him.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

LL said:


> I don't think it matter if he's on TRT or not, he's going to get crushed regardless, Vitor's weakness has always been wrestlers Couture, Jones, Tito, Hendo, and Chuck all beat him. The only real true strikers he's lost to are Overeem and Anderson, that I can think of off the top of my head. Weidman will follow the mold and I expect this fight to look just like Jones/Belfort without the armbar, Weidman will take him down and maul him until he eventually grabs ahold of something and taps him.


I think that weidman is going to have to have to engage with vitor on the stand up. And during that time vitor could get lucky with a finish. 
But Yeah weidman is the heavy favourite In this one


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw Rockhold's picture on twitter which led me to go looking for the live interview... I have to say... Vitor looked really different.

I was expecting the picture just to be a bad camera angle or some photoshop trickery. But he honestly looked about the same size as Helwani.

His shoulders and traps are gone. I think his neck has thinned out which is giving the allusion of his face changing. Someone else posted a picture of his legs looking tiny too... once again hard to tell if it was just a bad angle. I really hope so because I was really pumped on this fight before the TRT thing. If Vitor shows up this size... he's going to get mauled.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vitor 170 debut after he loses to Weidman, calling it now.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


>


those are some chicken legs.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I saw Rockhold's picture on twitter which led me to go looking for the live interview... I have to say... Vitor looked really different.
> 
> I was expecting the picture just to be a bad camera angle or some photoshop trickery. But he honestly looked about the same size as Helwani.
> 
> His shoulders and traps are gone. I think his neck has thinned out which is giving the allusion of his face changing. Someone else posted a picture of his legs looking tiny too... once again hard to tell if it was just a bad angle. I really hope so because I was really pumped on this fight before the TRT thing. If Vitor shows up this size... he's going to get mauled.


Wtf he went from monster to almost skeleton in no time. Weidman is going to destroy him.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is the interview for those who haven't seen it. 

IMO he just doesn't have the same presences as he use to.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He isn't going to be close to the same. There was a reason he hid in Brazil for many fights just to stay on it. It was his magic juice. 

Vitor were to get smashed on TRT by Weidman.

He is to get a beating off it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Here is the interview for those who haven't seen it.
> 
> IMO he just doesn't have the same presences as he use to.


Like I said... no mullet.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Vitor 170 debut after he loses to Weidman, calling it now.


170? Those legs belong at Atom Weight!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

looks like he could make bantamweight


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Like I said... no mullet.


lulz... it's amazing what a good mullet can do for your image.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Its amazing how fast muscle shrinks .. srsly I expected him to be fairly the same size but weaker !


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


>


Man, Helwani won that stare down!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Here is the interview for those who haven't seen it.
> 
> IMO he just doesn't have the same presences as he use to.


I have to say. **** rockhold. Vitor is the hottest guy in the ufc!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

prospect said:


> I have to say. **** rockhold. Vitor is the hottest guy in the ufc!!!


No way breh.

If Machida doesn't make you wet your knickers, you aint no real man.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Machida is a girly man


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

hellholming said:


> Machida is a girly man


OMG OMG


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

With no provided context or timeline for the photos, their comments carry no meaning. 

I look different after the end of a long sustained weight training regimen then I do after a week or two of little to no weight training. 

But really Vitor should look a little different regardless, it would be more questionable if he did not because he is no longer supplementing his endocrine system. If Luke and Chris had their endocrine system production decreased or halted, the same could be said of them. This just seems like low hanging fruit stuff more then anything.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

his neck looks much smaller.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What we are all seeing now is *not* the images of a normal man. Regardless of the reasons he got into that condition, *Vitor has low testosterone production.* Fact. That is the colorful reality from coming out of TRT back to his low T condition. The contrast is evident.

The advantage he and others fighters with a TUE had so may times against regular dudes now reverted to a natural disadvantage, which is fair anyway, for being natural. Props to those who will try to compete like that anyway.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What we are all seeing now is *not* the images of a normal man. Regardless of the reasons he got into that condition, *Vitor has low testosterone production.* Fact. That is the colorful reality from coming out of TRT back to his low T condition. The contrast is evident.
> 
> The advantage he and others fighters with a TUE had so may times against regular dudes now reverted to a natural disadvantage, which is fair anyway, for being natural. Props to those who will try to compete like that anyway.


Vitor along with Hendo was the only fighter who really had any sort of success on the stuff, and he likely had to take it from a lifetime of roiding, just look at the guy when he first started MMA and of course he got popped in 06 after the first fight with Hendo.

I don't think TRT was some magical elixir that turned men into ass kicking machines, it didn't teach Vitor how to kick but the guy looks totally different off it and now he has to face a guy who by all means is a nightmare match up for him.

This will be Vitor's last fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't even see how Hendo benefited from it. He has absolutely no skills, no athleticism, and is crazy slow.

Hendo may as well be 100 years old in there, because he can be 40 or 100 and will still have that H-Bomb.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He has absolutely no skills, no athleticism, and is crazy slow.


Immortal words.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> Immortal words.


Right now, I think it's very evident that this is correct of Dan. That doesn't mean he doesn't KO damn near every person on the planet given half a chance.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What we are all seeing now is *not* the images of a normal man. Regardless of the reasons he got into that condition, *Vitor has low testosterone production.* Fact. That is the colorful reality from coming out of TRT back to his low T condition. The contrast is evident.
> 
> The advantage he and others fighters with a TUE had so may times against regular dudes now reverted to a natural disadvantage, which is fair anyway, for being natural. Props to those who will try to compete like that anyway.


Agreed, but they are the images of a man undergoing steroid withdrawal, his own doing. Not some poor victim of happenstance and a disease like he pretends. His testosterone is low because he abused steroids in the past and continued to with the TRT loophole.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Isn't one a LHW photo, and the other a MW photo?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

CupCake said:


> Isn't one a LHW photo, and the other a MW photo?


Times like this I feel like all men are stupid


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Isn't one a LHW photo, and the other a MW photo?



I think the one picture is either at the pre fight presser or weigh ins from when Vitor fought Hendo. So yes, a cut 205 in the pic on the left.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Agreed, but they are the images of a man undergoing steroid withdrawal, his own doing. Not some poor victim of happenstance and a disease like he pretends. His testosterone is low because he abused steroids in the past and continued to with the TRT loophole.


Agree. He used too much, specially in the very beginning of his career. So young, and a fecking monster. He destroyed his testes back there for good.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

LL said:


> I don't think TRT was some magical elixir that turned men into ass kicking machines, it didn't teach Vitor how to kick


It IS some "magical elixir". Of course, having TRT does not automatically make you the champ, but it drastically enhances your ability to perform. Testosterone makes your muscles grow faster and your body recover faster. That means a fighter needs less time on his strength program and can stay longer in the gym to train technique and to spar. If a non TRT fighter spends 30hours a week in the gym and the TRT guy can spend 35, the latter has 5 hours more time to train technique which in a fight can make the difference between executing a kick perfectly and hitting your opponent's head or not.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> It IS some "magical elixir". Of course, having TRT does not automatically make you the champ, but it drastically enhances your ability to perform. Testosterone makes your muscles grow faster and your body recover faster. That means a fighter needs less time on his strength program and can stay longer in the gym to train technique and to spar. If a non TRT fighter spends 30hours a week in the gym and the TRT guy can spend 35, the latter has 5 hours more time to train technique which in a fight can make the difference between executing a kick perfectly and hitting your opponent's head or not.


Speaking of rotten tomatoes, that just shows how much Sonnen sucks compared to Vitor Belfort. :wink03:


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He isn't going to be close to the same. There was a reason he hid in Brazil for many fights just to stay on it. It was his magic juice.
> 
> Vitor were to get smashed on TRT by Weidman.
> 
> He is *to get a beating off* it.


Woah!:jaw: man i didnt know that was legal?


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

LL said:


> Vitor along with Hendo was the only fighter who really had any sort of success on the stuff, and he likely had to take it from a lifetime of roiding, just look at the guy when he first started MMA and of course he got popped in 06 after the first fight with Hendo.
> 
> I don't think TRT was some magical elixir that turned men into ass kicking machines, it didn't teach Vitor how to kick but the guy looks totally different off it and now he has to face a guy who by all means is a nightmare match up for him.
> 
> This will be Vitor's last fight.


No TRT isn't some magic elixir that teaches you how to kick. It just ia a magic med's that gives you a huge advantage in everything but technique. However that being said being able to train longer harder and recover much faster will translate into learning more technique as well. **** TRT and roids all natural baby. Exept for overoid he gets a pass cause he needs it due to his weak chin and heart.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He doesn't even look like the same person


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Liddellianenko said:


> Agreed, but they are the images of a man undergoing steroid withdrawal, his own doing. Not some poor victim of happenstance and a disease like he pretends. His testosterone is low because he abused steroids in the past and continued to with the TRT loophole.


This.

Goodbye ViTRTor - hello HIVitor! :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

JASONJRF said:


> No TRT isn't some magic elixir that teaches you how to kick. It just ia a magic med's that gives you a huge advantage in everything but technique. However that being said being able to train longer harder and recover much faster *will translate into learning more technique as well. *


Except if you are Chael Sonnen. Sorry. I can't resist... and I am not really sorry. :laugh:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> This.
> 
> Goodbye ViTRTor - hello HIVitor! :laugh:


That is so bad but +Rep


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Did Vitor shave a line in his eyebrow? Do people still do that?


Naa, I last did it in 2008 and I reckon I was about 3 years passed acceptable at that point..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Naa, I last did it in 2008 and I reckon I was about 3 years passed acceptable at that point..


I constantly have 2, but that's from a combination of glasgow kissing a table with a metal veneer when I was 8, and glasgow kissing some guys fist outside a nightclub when I was 17.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I constantly have 2, but that's from a combination of glasgow kissing a table with a metal veneer when I was 8, and glasgow kissing some guys fist outside a nightclub when I was 17.


You should try traditional kisses marra, much better on the heed like.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> You should try traditional kisses marra, much better on the heed like.


I assume if I tried to kiss the guy's hand, it'd have gained a similar end result.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I assume if I tried to kiss the guy's hand, it'd have gained a similar end result.


Try lasses, always worked better for me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In Glasgow? I'd end up with more stitches doing that shit to the birds than the guys.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't expect him to look that different. The difference in his body isn't that big of a surprise but his head/neck are insane. It's only been a few months and he looks like a completely different person. I'm gonna miss the monster known as TRT Vitor. Doesn't stand a chance in hell against Weidman now.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Vitor latest topless appearance out of TRT*










Released today by Combate.com

http://sportv.globo.com/site/combate/ultimmato/platb/2014/08/17/vitor-belfort-aparece-pela-primeira-vez-sem-camisa-apos-parar-de-fazer-trt/


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He might not look as big, but he still looks like a beast.

Was size REALLY going to help him defend the grappling of Weidman though? I reckon his speed and power will still be there in his strikes. I just don't reckon he'll be able to stop himself from being taken down.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He went from elite athlete to average Joe, amazing that we get to see exactly how big an effect TRT had


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Again, just remembering Vitor went from MORE to LESS.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmfao at saying Vitor is an average joe. I didn't know The Incredible Hulk posted here.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lmfao at saying Vitor is an average joe. I didn't know The Incredible Hulk posted here.


The hoes do call me Bruce Banner.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

He still looks pretty freakin huge to me in Sportsmann's pics. Granted there is a noticeable difference in his neck and chin but I really think the OP's article chose some very unflattering angles to make that difference seem that much more extreme.

Let's take the first picture comparison. Go stand in front of a mirror and place your hand on your hips like Vitor is doing in picture 1. If you have any muscle tone at all you will notice your traps get bigger and neck looks smaller.

The second picture comparison is even sillier because in picture 3 Vitor is posing for a picture, arms up and flexing. In other words trying to look as big and intimidating as possible. In picture 4 it looks as though Vitor has just been asked a question he finds confusing. Not really a fair comparison.

Now clearly the most recent picture was set up to make Vitor look as big as humanely possible in response to these comments. But I think it's only fair considering how silly the first comparison shots really are.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

http://sportv.globo.com/site/combate/ultimmato/platb/2014/08/19/vitor-belfort-faz-hidromassagem-na-florida/


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Guys it's obvious hes lost some weight Muscle Mass from dropping the TRT juice. But guy TRT does not teach you wheel kick Technique.:confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Yeah it's insane how he added this whole new section of his game.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

TRT Vitor, non-TRT vitor, doesn't matter. He gets picked apart on the feet and taken down at will.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

M.C said:


> TRT Vitor, non-TRT vitor, doesn't matter. He gets picked apart on the feet and taken down at will.


Even HIVitor!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Trtor was a bad man, i hope Vitor can match the badassness. Weidman is going to make Vitor question his skills either way though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

JASONJRF said:


> Guys it's obvious hes lost some weight Muscle Mass from dropping the TRT juice. But guy TRT does not teach you wheel kick Technique.:confused02:


I think it gave him a hell of a lot of confidence.... Something he struggled with before TRT


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I think it gave him a hell of a lot of confidence.... Something he struggled with before TRT


I don't get this "Vitor had less confidence before TRT". There's no evidence of that. He is a pro fighter to begin with. He goes toe to toe with professional fighters as a routine. When can you point Vitor wasn't "confident" in the past? Based on what exactly? When did he show lack of confidence? Certainly not when he fought against Anderson for the MW title. Or accepted to challenge Johnny Bones short notice with a busted hand. In his career, Vitor only lost to guys who were champions or others that would become champions in certain point of their lives. Vitor lost a sister, that happened. Even though he was fighting in the same month that happened. Lack of confidence? 

And just to drop this nonsense forever, you all saw Vitor size post TRT. And differently from others who just ran away from any MMA competition without juice, and are still regarded as "bad asses", he is about to face an undefeated, young, all rounded champion in *The Chris* with *less*, I'll repeat, *less* testosterone than a normal man, being himself an "old lion".

Vitor confidence does not come from no juice. It comes from something that can annoy others more than TRT, I reckon.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Vitor still looks bigger than Machida. His technique is still there. Less muscle may translate to a better gas tank and more endurance. There are both positives and negatives facing Vitor right now. Calling the fight a wash in Chris' favor against a veteran like Vitor is ridiculous. It seems like every dude and their mommy is on the Weidman bandwagon these days. I foresee a bubble forming around this guy, much like the real estate bubble of 2008... And when it pops and Chris goes down, there will be a lot of tears to go around, just like 2008.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Thread closed bitches


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Vitor confidence does not come from no juice. It comes from something that can annoy others more than TRT, I reckon.


Dont you think Testosterone and confidence are linked, particularly when talking about fighters?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Dont you think Testosterone and confidence are linked, particularly when talking about fighters?


I think they can be linked, no doubt. I want to see evidence Vitor did show lack of confidence in the past as compared to his TRT phase. His body? Visible differences. His confidence? No way.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think they can be linked, no doubt. I want to see evidence Vitor did show lack of confidence in the past as compared to his TRT phase. His body? Visible differences. His confidence? No way.


His last 8 or so fights before he went on TRT, he was certainly looking jaded and beaten compared to his young vibrant self. He certainly lacked confidence. And then *bam*. From the moment he lost to Hendo, his confidence steadilty returned along with his physique and stamina.

It quite amazing to think that a dude who had a 10 fight spell going 4-6 could come back the terrorize the division. If hes the same beast in the Weidman fight, without TRT? Well... I might have to give the Jesus concept a little more consideration.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

sucrets said:


> Vitor still looks bigger than Machida. His technique is still there. Less muscle may translate to a better gas tank and more endurance. There are both positives and negatives facing Vitor right now. Calling the fight a wash in Chris' favor against a veteran like Vitor is ridiculous. It seems like every dude and their mommy is on the Weidman bandwagon these days. I foresee a bubble forming around this guy, much like the real estate bubble of 2008... And when it pops and Chris goes down, there will be a lot of tears to go around, just like 2008.


I still think Anderson Silva is the overall better fighter, but I also think Weidman is the real deal. I think Weidman has not the same intuitive knowledge understanding about fighting like Silva, but he follows the instructions of his coaches probably better than any active UFC fighter at the moment and he has shown some incredible timing and distance management. He is not flashy and won't use a variety of techniques like Silva, but he uses basic techniques close to perfection. I don't think his outings will pop like a bubble. He may lose the belt at some point, but unless he gets real confidence problems after a loss, I'm sure he will stay in the Top5 for a long time.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> I think they can be linked, no doubt. I want to see evidence Vitor did show lack of confidence in the past as compared to his TRT phase. His body? Visible differences. His confidence? No way.


Testosterone has a huge effect on aggression. Aggression leads to tunnel vision and reduces fear. So yes, TRT has very likely also a significant influence on the confidence of its user.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> Testosterone has a huge effect on aggression. Aggression leads to tunnel vision and reduces fear. So yes, TRT has very likely also a significant influence on the confidence of its user.


Tunnel vision is not the same as confidence and it is the last thing desired in a fight. Tunnel vision can be related to Diego Sanchez, not to Vitor.


----------

